
What Countries with the Best Coronavirus Responses Have in Common? Women Leaders - edward
https://www.forbes.com/sites/avivahwittenbergcox/2020/04/13/what-do-countries-with-the-best-coronavirus-reponses-have-in-common-women-leaders/
======
perl4ever
The countries with the best responses*

*if you exclude China and South Korea, and consider Taiwan a country

------
rasz
Like Sweden with women majority cabinet? ...

~~~
MyHypatia
"Sweden -- the only Nordic country not led by a woman -- where Prime Minister
Stefan Löfven refused to impose a lockdown and has kept schools and businesses
open. There, the death rate has soared far higher than in most other European
countries."[1]

[1][https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/14/asia/women-government-
leaders...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/14/asia/women-government-leaders-
coronavirus-hnk-intl/index.html)

